

Should overuse of the Internet be classed 'Internet Addiction'? - ekpyrotic
http://blogs.psychologytoday.com/blog/side-effects/200903/should-overuse-the-internet-become-mental-disorder

======
viggity
damn, I've checked the discussion every 10 minutes since the article was
posted 7 hours ago and no one is discussing it.

